
Ask HN: How to market the go-live of a side project? - ramon
Hi,<p>I was wondering how I should approach publicly speaking about a new side project launch? Show this be just the Product Hunt path or do you guys recommend something else? I want to do it all free if possible.
======
hkh
I loved the talk by Kat on this topic:
[https://www.ycombinator.com/library/6i-how-to-launch-
again-a...](https://www.ycombinator.com/library/6i-how-to-launch-again-and-
again)

Hope you find it useful :) Cheers

